# best tasteing protein shake



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

just had a mental block. is that how you spell taste???

anyway, im looking to get a bulk order of shakes for my upcoming 2month bulk. i may get a weight gainer and a purely protein shake. iv tried a few in the past. just wondering whats new and tastes good.

whats ppls favourites??


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

25 views and no replys!


----------



## Anabolichendo (Aug 4, 2008)

Heehee!!well ill reply.

The best tasting protein ive had was PHD's pharma whey in mint chocolate,the worst tasting in my opinion is the sci-mx range,tastes like cow s**t!In terms of a weight gainer,PVL's Mutant mass tripple choc is quite nice(although i found it could sometimes give me indigestion),and ive just finished 2 big sacks of serious mass(again in choc!!)which wasnt bad.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

i swear by ON nutritiun but iv currently using Dyamtisis whey or soemthing like that? and it tastes nearly as good but is a little cheaper


----------



## labrat (Apr 8, 2008)

Anabolichendo said:


> Heehee!!well ill reply.
> 
> The best tasting protein ive had was PHD's pharma whey in mint chocolate,the worst tasting in my opinion is the sci-mx range,tastes like cow s**t!In terms of a weight gainer,*PVL's Mutant mass tripple choc *is quite nice(although i found it could sometimes give me indigestion),and ive just finished 2 big sacks of serious mass(again in choc!!)which wasnt bad.


That's spooky .......I've just started using Mutant Mass this week, first time ever. Mixes well and tastes like malted chocolate especially when drank fresh.

Gave me the energy to do a new PB on Deadlift(191k x2) and REALLY FU*K my back up...oh well sh1t happens.

It,s supposed to have a special fast absorbing carb source to replenish muscle glycogen.

All I can say is I'm finding it gives me v. good pump and energy when I train and quickly eliminates hunger when I have drink of it at work .

I,d really like to try it with Extreme Kre-alk as I bet the pumps and power would be amazing :nod:


----------



## Protein1466867949 (Oct 28, 2008)

Lean Grow Extreme is the best I've tasted by far. I had it in strawberry and always mixed it with water. The only disadvantage is there's not enough protein per serving!


----------



## BigBen91 (Sep 24, 2008)

sci-mx gsr strawberry is alrite with milk, taste like angel delight


----------



## steveg (Nov 24, 2006)

its something that is down to personal taste, but i prefer CNP Propeptide. I find the strawberry and the vanilla delicious, and wouldnt be without it.


----------



## CrisR (Mar 26, 2008)

i avid fan of reflex mint choc chip umm umm umm lol lol

stay well away from MET-RX can taste that for hours after horible IMO


----------



## BMAN (May 15, 2008)

Stawberry flavour - Optimum Nutrition 100% Gold Standard Whey Protein mixed with water or milk is awesome. And Sci-mx Lean Grow (also strawberry) is equally as good. Both are good quality high proteins


----------



## stayathomemom (Feb 4, 2009)

Theres a new company on the market! Can can buy there product in bulk! Its is the best tasting Whey Isolate I have found! You can use milk or water and it still tastes great!! It has Zero Carbs and Zero Fat and to top it all off intead of using artificial sweetners they use a herb called Stevia!! You wont see bulk on there order form but you can contact them I know they sell in bulk to health clubs and juice bars


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

lol, we got it, u work for tryabouttime, give it a rest.


----------



## stayathomemom (Feb 4, 2009)

Actually I do not work I raise my 8 year old some and got into fitness after his birth. I spent time trying a lot of terrible products and wasted a lot of my money!!!! I wanted to help people bottom line!!!! Im offended! But since your so smart you already knew that You must enjoy making people look like an ass People who are really good people trying to help others. I have never done any Chats before But i thought I would help others with what I learned and found Good Luck:jerkit:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i think we`ll survive without your quality advice love.

hope you dont spend all day at home :jerkit::becky:


----------



## stayathomemom (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks I dont spend all day at home!! I train 6 days a week with my trainer! Im in the best shape of my life! And I do it all natural! So Love Because Im a woman and a stay at home mom doesnt make me any less educated on fitness. I research all I do and everything I take!! I thought I could help people find what I had been searching for. My bad, what does a stay at home mom know! I guess the bigger you are the smarter you are! Take Care


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

Stayathomemom, within minutes of you joining, you posted 5 almost identical posts promoting a single product by making claims duch as, "I have tried many protein powders and can honeslty say I have found the best." (your first post 04/02/09) A perfectly valid opinion, however you add no credibility to your opinion apart from, "I'm a stay at home mom after the birth of my son 8 years ago I atarted getting into fitness". Incidently, this particular post was edited my mods as it was seen as advertising!, You then post an almost identical post on a different thread claiming, "And the taste is the best on the market!" A very bold statement considering this board is sponsered by a very well respected nutritional company who's product is regarded by many on the board as the best available, and that again you add no credibility to your claim. You then make another almost identical post making similar claims on yet another thread which again had to be edited by Mods. On this thread your views were challenged but as yet you have not responded. Instead you have chosen to take offence at a one line comment which I believe was a pretty reasonable assertian considering your previous posts. You have not made a single post offering advice on the experiance you have gained in your extensive training. "I thought I could help people find what I had been searching for", wow, I found your altruism touching. Listen if by some wild stretch of the imagination, I misjudged your motives then I apologise, if this IS the case, I look forward to reading your responce to Extreme's comments as you must have one considering the extensive studies you have obviously completed on protein supplements.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i`m a personal trainer...40+ and have only mildly dabbled with gear and regretted it...

trained clean 2 years now had a back op 6 months ago and am in the shape of my life..at 11.5 stone lol

i`m pleased i look much bigger than that in my pic...thanks love.

however go and spam somewhere else.

btw i feel compelled to say that if you`re paying a trainer for 6 days a week training he mustve seen you coming...

hi frequency training like that is only suitable for the genetically gifted and those ironically on gear....i`d suggest training 2-3x a week with weights and go walking or maybe swimming on some of your off days...of course most people need rest days too...

i think your PT forgot about those cos he doesnt get paid for them...

damn im givng these pearls of wisdom away for nothing here...

must be one of the good guys :becky:


----------



## newboy606 (May 25, 2005)

Optimum Nutrition Gold Standard Whey or CNP propep for me are the best tasting, never used any extreme products so can't comment on them.

Currently using Pro Lab because it was cheap


----------



## Ando-09 (Feb 17, 2009)

i like boditronics express whey - the strawberry kin is nice ... avoid the chocolate orange one though because i got that one first thinking it would be nice and it is the worst one i have tasted yet


----------



## wigan_78 (Sep 6, 2008)

IMHO the best tasting protein is PHD strawberry cheesecake....delish


----------



## Man Of Steel (Feb 26, 2009)

i love boditronics stuff and i agree the choc orange is horrible

also love the phd strawberry cheesecake ... i think its th nicest ive tasted


----------



## davies40 (Feb 25, 2009)

sitries said:


> just had a mental block. is that how you spell taste???
> 
> anyway, im looking to get a bulk order of shakes for my upcoming 2month bulk. i may get a weight gainer and a purely protein shake. iv tried a few in the past. just wondering whats new and tastes good.
> 
> whats ppls favourites??


Hi our best seller is BSN Syntha-6 protein cookie & cream and pro lab pure whey both taste yummy with not much sugar. I only sell wot i would take myself.:clap2:


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Syntha 6 is only 55% protein, the rest is carbs and fat, thats why it tastes nice but as far as an option as your regular protein powder I don't think its a good choice.

Prolab is old hat now, they haven't updated their formulas for years.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

Extreme Protein - Banana or Strawberry flavour!

Have used it practically every day for 3 years now and dont get sick of it... I think because its not sickly sweet or chemically tasting like some others.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Branded - Reflex or ExtremeUnbranded - Bulksupplements direct


----------



## Motivation_Guru (Mar 2, 2009)

Id have to say syntha-6 by BSN


----------



## zest (Apr 15, 2007)

ON's 100% is a top class whey and all flavours taste great.......

Before bed I have a sachet of Cyto Muscle-milk with semi skim milk and it tastes absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## manhelthy (Aug 18, 2009)

Hello

I am newbie in this forum and I really enjoying here.

Thanks to all share your comments about "best tasting protein shake"..


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Zest, Muscle Milk is WORSE than Syntha 6, its full of carbs and fat and only about 42.6% protein! Our Extreme Mass isn't far off that at a fraction of the price!

If it tastes too good to be true then you seriously need to look at the nutritional breakdown.

Also, any company NOT showing there breakdown per 100g along with their recommended serving size is not giving you, the customer, the info in the easiest way to compare to their rivals. For example our Extreme Whey and Extreme Pro-6 are in recommended servings of 35g but another UK manufacturer recommends a 60g serving and some of the American companies recommend 30g servings.

Why do they all differ you ask? Well you look at one tub with a 30g recommended serving size and it has loads of servings, if you look at the tub with the 60g serving size you think your getting loads of protein per serving.

The only way to make it truly understandable and fair is for Trading Standards to insist on an across the board serving size or insist on the figures being shown per 100g too no matter what the serving size.

This problem is even worse with weight gainers;

Critical Mass 235g serving

Sci-MX Mass System 155g serving

Muscletech Mass-Tech 218g serving

PVL Mutant Mass 260g serving

Optimum Nutrition Serious Mass 334g serving

Atlas Superweight Gainer 300g serving

BSN True Mass 145g serving

Universal Nutrition Ultra Mass 4500 433g per serving

Extreme Mass 100g per servingCNP Pro Mass 100g per serving

How is that fair on you guys? You look at the container and think "I'm getting all ??? amount of protein, ??? calories and ??? carbs in 1 serving!" and you part with your buck. Only when you get home do you realise that 5.5kg bag od ON Serious Mass only has 16 servings in it and if you follow the guidelines it will have you looking more like Roy "Chubby" Brown rather than IFBB Pro Lionel Brown!

Do your homework guys, it wasn't so long ago I was on the same side of the fence as you lot are and I got scammed and made bad decisions regarding my purchases and thats why I have always promised Extreme would never be about taking money by misleading our customers.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

D.Barr, I hate to be a sarcastic [email protected] but you've posted in a thread about the best tasting protein powder, can you tell me how in any way your post is relevant to this?

Did you even look at the different sections of this forum? If you did you'd see a section offerring advice on anabolics, a whole section dedicated to threads like this. If you post in the wrong section its less likely you'll get an answer to your question!

I've got to say though, you'd have been better buying lottery tickets rather than Norateen.


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

Extreme said:


> D.Barr, I hate to be a sarcastic [email protected]


Och! No he does'nt he loves it!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

C'mon Gazz, I'm honest and a little misunderstood at times, you know I love you all - especially the ones who post in the right places!


----------



## SpiTFirE1466867971 (Aug 6, 2009)

extremes banana whey with milk taste like milk shake epically if you add a real banana its amazing,

cnp propedtides is probably my fav,

on's gold standard whey,

muscle tech's creatine (forgot what its called),

im yet to find a bar that taste good,

i find most weight gainers are havoc on my digestive system too (just dont feel settled)


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

Extreme said:


> C'mon Gazz, I'm honest and a little misunderstood at times, you know I love you all - especially the ones who post in the right places!


We love you too mate. We love your stuff. I love free samples! :becky:


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

erm at moment my protein choc mint i like

met rx urrrgh migning and i have 2 tubs to get thru

usn anabolic tastes ok in vanilla

must admit we had a tub4k of pure whey by olympus i think it was like ice cream

looking at some decent mass powder?????anyone?


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

I'm cheap just buy natural flavour or vanilla and add the flavours I like the most.


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

tried extremes build and recover in banana flavour and wow its gorgeous

gotta try the protein and weight gain next


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

We're busting our buns to not only improvethe formulas but to nail the tastes too, we're not 100% happy yet but are getting there.

Your feedback is very important to us guys so feel free to post or pm me with your thoughts.


----------



## Poser (Sep 8, 2009)

Best Tasting i have had is MonsterMilk chocolate flavor,im not a fan of chocolate as dont really like it anyway,bt the monster milk was nice tasting,like a McDs milkshake.

Also my latest one i just had was raspberry but cant remember the make but that was soooo nice

Anthony


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Best Taste has to be Extreme's Whey by far compared to the others i've tried.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Poser, Monster Milk is a weight gainer, check the percentage of protein, fat and carbs and you'll see its not comparable to a real protein powder, by that I mean sonething thats 75% protein or more.


----------



## bigsteve19741466867958 (Mar 4, 2009)

extreme's pro 6... also a very good seller in my gym...:clap2:

steve


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Nice and simple answer 

Protopure - Chocolate

Holland & Barrett

50g Protein With 365 Calories


----------



## gt101 (Jul 29, 2009)

anything by sc-mx is the best i've ever tasted


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

steveg said:


> its something that is down to personal taste, but i prefer CNP Propeptide. I find the strawberry and the vanilla delicious, and wouldnt be without it.


 Ive yet to try the strwberry or the vanilla. I have just finished the chocolate which i do NOT recomend !! taste like pure chock powder lol !!! but one of the best protein powders around.


----------



## manhelthy (Aug 18, 2009)

Whether you are trying to build up your muscle mass, lose weight, or just stay healthy is important. Starting your day with improve of protein will help keep your blood sugar stable the rest of the day. Charge your blood sugars level will help curb cravings so that making healthy choices is a little easier. It also helps boost the immune system, aids in the proper healing of injuries, and promotes strong skin.

Thanks for read me.


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

Hands down, gotta be extreme pro-6 chocolate flavour for me.

it's gorgeous. especially on a low carb diet.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Ive finally gotten round to ordering some pro-6 and some new whey... not bothered with supps in the last few months.

Ill give my two cents soon!


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Got the pro-6 (choc) and whey (banana).

Now that banana seems to have taken a turn for the worst, as it used to taste Lush. If it aint broke, dont fix it me thinks?

The pro-6 choc I found to give a sickly after taste.


----------



## SpiTFirE1466867971 (Aug 6, 2009)

i agree im not a fan of the choc pro 6,

i was wondering if id got a bad batch or something.

like splint said it has a very sickly after taste,

it actually puts me off using it when i open the tub and smell it (im very sensitive to the smell of food),

the choc build and recover taste real nice (strawberry ish for some reason),


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

We've not had any complaints about any of the Pro-6 until you two guys, everyone seems to love the chocolate flavour and we have been told the new banana is an improvement on the old one!

It wasn't a case of its not broken so don't fix it, we wanted to improve the formula of all our products and when you increase protein and reduce carbs products do become harder to flavour.


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Personally I think the Pro-6 Chocolate taste lovely as do all the extreme products I've tried. I think you got it spot on Extreme. Your knowledge, understanding and pride in what you produce is clearly showed in the products you produce and sell, Your customer service and speed of delivery is second to none.

Keep up the good work 

Regards

Howard


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Get some of the old banana extreme whey to me and ill buy tubs of the stuff, it was just a lush shake to have. I have absolutely no idea why people would think the new banana tastes better when it really doesnt at least in my opinion. Old formula maybe, it did the job and it was a good product and I whole heartedly recommended it to quite a few people.

Me n spitfire are quite picky with our supplements, at the end of the day if your drinking 2-4 of these things a day why shouldn't you be.

Pro-6, compare that to cnp pro peptides, peptides wins taste wise! It may not have 6 types of protein in it, but still does the job and that is the tastiest supplement you can buy.

Im gonna have a few of the lads in my gym try it, and get their verdict... im guessing it'll be the same. However, I dont have the old one for comparison. I wont tell them which supplier its by so there is no bias.

The old packaged B&R was quite nice too, however, that had carbs in it. I cant imagine the new one being much different.

Howard, ive been on this board for a while now, im not discounting Doug by any means. But I am just dissapointed with the new 'revamped' whey product. He's asked for constructive criticsm which is exactly what im giving. Why nod and smile, when really a shrug is more in order.


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

splinter said:


> Get some of the old banana extreme whey to me and ill buy tubs of the stuff, it was just a lush shake to have. I have absolutely no idea why people would think the new banana tastes better when it really doesnt at least in my opinion. Old formula maybe, it did the job and it was a good product and I whole heartedly recommended it to quite a few people.
> 
> Me n spitfire are quite picky with our supplements, at the end of the day if your drinking 2-4 of these things a day why shouldn't you be.
> 
> ...


Splinter I didn't reply because of what you said or me trying have go at you, I was just giving my opipion to extreme and thanking him for what he does, of course not everyone going to be happy with something, and constructive criticsm is equaly important  but equaly it nice to show some thanks.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

When it comes to flavours you can't win at times, one mans pleasure is another mans poison.

With Pro-6 we've had positive feedback from everyone thats given us feedback until now, I'm not saying you guys don't like its taste as much as the old formula bcos its personal opinion but it is a better formula and what would you guys have us do? Rest on our laurels or strive to keep improving and in turn offer a better product?

I've tried many of the rival products and our new products are WAY ahead of many of them flavour wise. If I'm completely honest I love the new Pro-6 taste but am not so happy with the taste of Extreme Whey but yet again we've had people tell us they much prefer the new formula/flavour too so its impossible to win or please everyone when it comes to taste.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

You mentioned comparing to other products and saying it was better. Which comparnies? Holland barrett? Compare it to ON and Reflex can you honestly say its better in taste? Both of which companies dont faf about either with their products which I am sure you are well aware of. I have not heard a single person discount those two companies in terms of taste. Maybe its better than EAS and CNP (the whey not peptides).


----------



## SpiTFirE1466867971 (Aug 6, 2009)

iv not used all of the extreme product so i cant comment on all of them but of the ones iv sampled i personally think the choc build and recover is the best tasting,

i used the old banana whey and it was also very nice, im just more of a chocolate man :becky: , but none the less it was good, yet to try the new whey but il be popping round splinters for a taste.

the pro6 on the other hand just has a odd taste about it, and the fact that i saw so many saying how good it was made me think i must just have a off batch.

at the moment im having to use large amounts of peanut butter to mask the taste.

i know its hard to do as its your product but don't take the criticism to heart,

what Howard wrote i total agree with and i know splinter does as he was the one that got me on the forum and has been trying to force extreme products down my throat for years.

but i have to agree with him taste wise the cnp propetides wins

the vanillas so good that my girl friend forces me to make her a shake when i have mine!, and the strawberry is very nice too.

i haven't written pr06 off, and im quite tempted to try another flavour before i make my mind up (told splinter not to get choc:axe as in writing it still looks like a product i want to use.

but i am slightly tempted to use the cnp product instead.

like you said you cant please every one, and it would be foolish to expect you to, but i was more wondering was their a reason for the taste? (you posted the b&r was more bitter because of the hmb etc).

genrally im happy with all my extreme products (b&R, kre evolution,

glutmine complex) bar the pro6 and liquid fury (cant get it to work if that makes sense)


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

splinter said:


> You mentioned comparing to other products and saying it was better. Which comparnies? Holland barrett? Compare it to ON and Reflex can you honestly say its better in taste? Both of which companies dont faf about either with their products which I am sure you are well aware of. I have not heard a single person discount those two companies in terms of taste. Maybe its better than EAS and CNP (the whey not peptides).


Re - Reflex, I have used the micro whey in chocolate and whilst it's not bad it isn't that great either! I am currently going through a huge of their natural whey also in chocolate and it tastes like crap if I'm being honest with you - very bland.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Splinter, we have customers who criticise Reflex flavours, we had one guy come into our place and brought a tub of USN Pure Protein and asked us to taste it then asked if our Strawberry powders tasted anything like that. We said no, so he then bought some! The USN was disgusting in his opinion, yet many people highly rate USN flavours.

I'm not taking it personally, criticism stops you resting on your laurels and getting into a rut, this is why we are continually looking to improve what we produce. You guys pay our wages so it wouldbe stupid not to listen to what you say.

I like the fact I am in touch with my customers in this way, how many other supplement company owners bother to keep in touch with the grass roots users?


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

I think the taste issue with any powder is at best a second consideration. For most people the quality of the formula and nutritional quality is far more important. This ain't wine tasting. (Most people probably put cost at least on a par with taste too).

From reading the profiles of pro-6 its a definite improvement on the other whey formula's. I haven't actually tried it yet as I bought 15 kilo's of whey a while back and haven't managed to get through it yet. But I will and will let you know what I think. The only criticism I'd make is that the tub doesn't list the amino profile.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

We've got another product still to bring out in the new range and then we'll be sending them all away for a complete analysis of aminos and breakdown, I want all the breakdowns available for people to see on the website and we'll add the amino breakdown to our next label run.


----------



## Matt741 (Nov 30, 2008)

have you ever considered making something like a multi-vitamin extreme?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

No, Solgar make the best vitamins in the world in my opinion, expensive too tho. If we were to bring out vitamins we'd probably be doing it just for money and we still wouldn't be able to compete with Boots, Wall Mart, Holland & Barrrat on price so I don't see the point in bringing out a product I can't whole heartedly say "I believe this to be the best bcos........".

We have CLA and a meal rep in the pipeline just now.


----------



## SpiTFirE1466867971 (Aug 6, 2009)

Extreme said:


> I'm not taking it personally, criticism stops you resting on your laurels and getting into a rut, this is why we are continually looking to improve what we produce. You guys pay our wages so it wouldbe stupid not to listen to what you say.
> 
> I like the fact I am in touch with my customers in this way, how many other supplement company owners bother to keep in touch with the grass roots users?


this is why extremes my supplement company of choice, think this set up is so unique and extremely (no pun intended) productive for both company and customer.

in people's opinion what's the best flavour extreme pro 6 and whey (tempted to give another flavour a try before i go the cnp route)


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Tasted myproteins chocolate mint whey protein, courtesy of a mate after having a discussion on flavour.

I gotta say it was lush as even with waxy maize starch in it (thats saying something)

Extreme try it, and see for yourself! Its a flavour worth investigating.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Splinter, I don't think we will go down the chocolate mint route no matter what. I also think I know where My Protein have their blends made so have an idea what it will be like, the company I think make their blended formulas produce for a lot of other UK brands too.

We're about to release Vanilla in our Whey and Pro-6 and want to get our Meal Rep and CLA products out in time for next year then we'll look at adding more flavours.


----------



## Biggenz (Mar 6, 2009)

Extreme said:


> Poser, Monster Milk is a weight gainer, check the percentage of protein, fat and carbs and you'll see its not comparable to a real protein powder, by that I mean sonething thats 75% protein or more.


Extreme, you keep on saying that weight gainers are made of a lot of fat and carbs, but is that not what they are supposed to be made of if you want to gain weight?? Unless you completely disagree with weight gainers of any sort and would rather have meals instead?

I can't eat 6 meals a day as I don't have my own restaurant or sit at home cooking all day, so I have to use a weight gainer as I'm bulking at the moment.

Is there anything you'd recommend as a weight gainer?


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Cant cook alot?

Buy about 3kg of chicken breasts or whatever it is you use such as turkey, do 2 cook off's store in the fridge.

Do the same for your rice/potatoes/pasta etc..

Have them all stored, use old whey tubs! Take as and when necessary.

Weight gainers tend to be far too filling! Doing 2-3 a day, its a bit much!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Biggenz, this thread was about the best tasting protein powder, what I'm saying is a mass/weight gainer is not a fair comparison against a gainer. For example Serious Mass by Optimum Nutrition is only 15% protein, the rest is fat and carbs so of course its going to taste awesome, a Snickers Bar will be of a similar protein content!

Comparing BSN True Mass, Extreme Nutrition Extreme Mass, ON Serious Mass, ISO 2 Weight Gainer, USN Muscle Fuel or any other gainer is not a fair comparison when lined up with Extreme Whey, Reflex Instant Whey, PhD Pharma Whey, CNP Pro Whey because they all have very little sugars or fats and so cannot taste as good or as creamy as the gainers.

When you say your bulking, do you mean willfully getting fat? Why not stick to staying in good shape and adding quality mass? It can be done, adding fat to then try and lose on a "cut" is counter productive in my opinion.

The slow and steady approach to building muscle is the way to go, you'll keep more of it for a longer time and its better for your health. Trust me I've tried every approach and adding fat to then diet it off is no fun.


----------



## Biggenz (Mar 6, 2009)

Extreme said:


> Biggenz, this thread was about the best tasting protein powder, what I'm saying is a mass/weight gainer is not a fair comparison against a gainer. For example Serious Mass by Optimum Nutrition is only 15% protein, the rest is fat and carbs so of course its going to taste awesome, a Snickers Bar will be of a similar protein content!
> 
> Comparing BSN True Mass, Extreme Nutrition Extreme Mass, ON Serious Mass, ISO 2 Weight Gainer, USN Muscle Fuel or any other gainer is not a fair comparison when lined up with Extreme Whey, Reflex Instant Whey, PhD Pharma Whey, CNP Pro Whey because they all have very little sugars or fats and so cannot taste as good or as creamy as the gainers.
> 
> ...


I guess you could say I'm wilfully getting fat. I've worked hard to lose my body fat since the beginning of the year, but in doing so, the gains came painstakingly slowly. You might say it's because my diet was not good enough, but it seems like a real science to get it right, and I find it extremely difficult. After all the reading up about weighing your food everyday, macros etc. I'm still not really sure how to.

So I'm now on an H-Drol cycle to try and make some gains.

I'd rather use a weight gainer and put on a little fat but make good gains, rather than waste all the money on the cycle and not make gains because I didn't eat enough.

I don't see how I can do it any other way.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I can't see how you waste any money making the gains slowly but I understand why some people feel the need to "bulk and cut", you need to see something happening with your body.

I don't know what your diet or situation is Big but if you need to get a weight gainer to get in the extra calories then so be it but don't get carried away with some of the stupid serving sizes some companies tell you to take. We recommend 100g servings of our Extreme Mass bcos if they are being taken a couple of times a day in between meals they shouldn't put you off regular meals too but if its instead of a meal 1.5 - 2 servings could be used to jack up calories.

The only thing is keep an eye on your midsection, if you start to soften up too quickly or too much cycle the amount of Mass you take each day so your not just pouring calories in foer the sake of it.


----------

